# Sticky  Plasma Break-in: How To Properly Break-in Your New Plasma Display



## Robert Zohn

This thread will help explain the best methods to prepare your new Plasma Display Panels (pdp) for a long life of service.

It's common knowledge that a good break-in period should be done to prevent image retention and stabilize your plasma panel. Most video experts and calibrators recommend running your new pdp for a minimum of 150 hours with full motion video content running the TV for 24 hours per day for at least 6 days straight. Many experts say pdps can take up to 1000 hours before they are stabilized to a point that is safe to run content with static images, like gaming and CinemaScope 2.35:1 - 2.40:1.

Many folks have used Evangelo's break-in slides to age each sub-pixel evenly. Evangelo made a file of alternating full screen solid panels of Red, Green, Blue and White colors that change in intensity as they continually rotate in a non-stop loop. Choose the right media for your display, USB thumb drive, SD card or DVD and set-up the slides to run on a continuous loop. For example, if you have Panasonic's Viera Connect TV you can use a USB thumb drive. Once you have the file loaded on the USB insert it into one of the three available USB slots in the side/back of the TV and follow these instructions:

Power the TV on

Press the "Viera Tools" button

Use the left/right navigation buttons to select the "Media Player"

Then select "Photos"

Then select the "Red" button (Slide Show). This will make the slides loop continuously

Select "Start Slide Show"

Before Evangelo made this brilliant RGB & White solid panel slides I had recommended running the HD Discovery channel as it stays on 24 hours a day in full 16:9 aspect ratio with only occasional translucent logo ID. Since 2008 we have been aging pdps with Evangelo's slides to prepare our clients' pdp for our professional in-house calibration with great success.

*Sample of the slides:* 










Here's the link to download Evangelo slides, which can be burned onto an SD card, USB thumb drive or a DVD.

No special settings are required, however, some schools of thought are to lower the brightness to break-in the panel slowly while others believe setting the brightness higher will break-in the panel faster and since 150 hours is possibly not enough time to fully stabilize the panel they justify the brighter break-in settings to escalate the time required to more thoroughly stabilize the panel.

Enjoy the slide show!

-Robert


----------



## tazz3

*Re: Plasma Break-in: How to properly break-in your new Plasma display...*

Nice to see a thread like this started i ran slides for like 150 hours on my st30 lol.
the tv has a nice pic and it gets better with age


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Plasma Break-in: How to properly break-in your new Plasma display...*

Yep... we certainly appreciate this thread Robert. :T

I did the same 150 hours on my VT30.


----------



## janos666

Robert Zohn said:


> Here's the link to download Evangelo slides, which can be burned onto an SD card, USB thumb drive or a DVD.
> 
> No special settings are required, however, some schools of thought are to lower the brightness to break-in the panel slowly while others believe setting the brightness higher will break-in the panel faster and since 150 hours is possibly not enough time to fully stabilize the panel they justify the brighter break-in settings to escalate the time required to more thoroughly stabilize the panel.



I think the single channel slides (red, green, blue) are absolutely redundant, as white is composed from RGB but with a Red slide, you age the red sub-pixel only which is a waste of the precious time (you usually want to get it done as fast as possible - but still safe, of course, I don't say you want to melt down the power supply or blow up the glass ).

I usually recommend (and use at home but I don't change my PDPs too often...) a full-screen 100% white image and a Contrast setting which is as high as brave you are (some people fear that the TV will melt down / blow up if left like this ->) Of course, it's not a bad idea to ensure good ventilation in the room and monitor the temperatures form time to time and lower the contrast if you feel that either the room temperature or the TV itself is too hot. (But today's PDPs are often have aggressie APL, so you could probably set the Contrast to max and close the doors of an unacclimatized room during a hot summer for weeks without problems...)


It's not a bad idea to do a fast white point calibration at the beginning on that full screen white image (set the RGB Gains to produce D65 with that content - after a few hours of warm up) and monitor the actual color temperature, so you can consider it done when the WP is quays-constant since ~12 hours.

My Pana G30 drifted from 6500K to ~6200K during ~50 hours of this break-in but it's fairly stable since then. I guess I would have to use the colored slide-show for a week to achieve the same. 


More precisely I used two images for a slide-show on the Pana: one with 99% and one with 100% to avoid the auto-dimming with the internal picture viewer of the Panasonics (dimms the picture if you leave a static image on the screen). But the TV practically produces the same color shade, as APL cuts back a lot with these images at maximum contrast setting.

The Pana G30 has active cooling, so it wasn't really hot. My Samsung D550 was, but not horribly so.


I don't see the point in a gray-only slide-shows either. The address voltage is constant, the difference between brightness levels is how many times the pixels fire during a refresh. But the duty cycle is never 100%. And you can control the power consumption / heat output with the Contrast setting.


----------



## gsmithp

Hi. New member here and this is the first post I have read here and already I'm having issues. I downloaded the slide show to a thumb drive and the GT30 says it can't read it. I do use a Mac laptop if that makes a difference. Every other frame showed a black n white "!" so I'm not sure what to do next. The 16gb drive was empty and it's always worked otherwise.


----------



## Sonnie

Welcome to HTS!

I am not sure what the issue might be, but I did just download the file again and extracted it to a folder on my computer and got the following files: 










So it seems the file for downloading is good. You might download the file again, extract the images to a different thumb drive and see if you still have the problem. If so, at that point I might suspect it is something to do with the computer. I am not sure if the display accepts NTFS formatting, so you may have to format the thumb drive FAT32, if it isn't already.


----------



## gsmithp

When I downloaded the file to the thumb drive I tried the slide show on the laptop first and it played ok so it did download ok. But the tv now doesn't even show that the drive is inserted in the usb slot. So, you may be right about the format. SD card doesn't work either. Thanks very much for the info. I do appreciate it.


----------



## lcaillo

Make sure that the device does not have its own security like S3.


----------



## lostintranslation

Hello, new to this forum and also a new Plasma purchaser. (Viera GT50 50") 

I tend to be a picky person and want to do things right.

After reading various forums I have decided to properly break in the TV using Evangelo slides.

Am I understanding this correctly as far as running full motion video for 24 hours straight for 6 days - does this literally mean don't shut off the TV for 6 days running the slides? Seems a little extreme but I will do what ever is best for the life of the TV.

Running it for that long a period of time doesn't cause any heat issues?

Biggest problem with that for me is, I am just receiving this tomorrow and would of preferred to enjoy using the TV over the weekend. Should I avoid doing this and instead run slides all weekend?

Sorry for any ignorance on my part in the matter, new to this side of the spectrum.

I am actually returning a Samsung PN51E8000 and trying out the GT50. While I was impressed by the overall Color / Contrast on the Samsung - I was disappointed by the glare on 3D pop out effects. Hoping 3D performs better on the GT50.

Thank you for any help / information.


----------



## lcaillo

It is true that PDPs age somewhat and become less likely to experience burn in after the first few hundred hours. They also change color temp slightly. Whether you use these slides or just watch the set, you should be ok if you don't run the set in vivid or other high contrast modes on sustained images for the first few hundred hours. There is no reason why you should not enjoy the set during this period. Just don't calibrate it and expect it to not change at all and don't run it wide open. I just bought a 50ST50 and have not calibrated it yet but am watching and enjoying it immensely.


----------



## planetnine

Is this practice recommended for cheapie domestic plasma screens too? 

I have a 42" LG (42PT353K), and I notice some (I presume temporary) retention of image when the video source is stopped (noticeable in the dark), but I've not seen any permanent burn-in -although I do worry about the litle letterbox strips with film ratios. 

The screen is only for watching videos (mostly animations with my daughter), I'm an audio engineer so I spend my money on the sounds rather than visuals, it's probably only had 100 hours or use in the six months we've had it -is it still worth putting through this burn-in process?

>


----------



## lcaillo

Just enjoy your set. You should reduce the contrast and avoid static images to prevent differential aging of phosphors.


----------



## gsandhu25

This thread actually helped lol Ill try it out..


----------



## markair

i am running the slides at the moment, but i did have a question, the first slide (white) seems to have a grayish look, and i have tried the post calibration settings and the samsung settings and it seems the same, the tv is not calibrated, and i know each panel is different, but on hd programs the clouds are white, white shirts and letters look correct, but if a white background is shown it also has that grayish tint like the white slide. Is there any setting or remedy for this without calibration, and is it ok to run the slides like this. The tv is a 60" samsung pne6500 plasma with many advanced setting and 10p white, but i don't have any meters or experience with calibration

thanks for the slides! we are watching tv and running the slides the rest of the time all week


----------



## lcaillo

Could be some limiting in your set due to the full field of white. Try a windowed pattern and see if it looks the same.


----------



## markair

thanks for the response, the windowed pattern is white, so i guess it is a limitation, and more reason to calibrate, i think for a first timer i will try the disney wow disc.. the tv looks great and again i am glad for the slides i got here, i just had to turn off the auto power off so the slides will run longer than 4 hours a stretch


----------



## teamtrinity

I recently bought a Samsung PN60E8000 plasma television. I had no idea that a break in period and process was necessary but stumbled upon a thread mentioning it while searching for the best settings for the television.

So I downloaded the break in slides. I play that during the night while I sleep. And I've been watching varied content (tv shows, blu ray moves, sports, netflix content). Mostly full screen stuff. Some letterbox stuff. I have not noticed any image retention at all. I'm at about 100 hours with moderate to low brightness and contrast settings.

Am I doing it right? Any suggestions? Can I turn up the brightness and contrast yet?


----------



## markair

good tv, i choose the E6500 for the price, and i did not need the extra features (although cam/skype would have been nice) , they both have the same panel as far as i know, i followed the break in instructions for 200 hours and tv viewing, but with high contrast and picture settings from expert reviews (after calibration) , i only have had one retention issue, the tv station we view the most has a semi transparent logo that could be seen, that is, by me knowing it was there staring at white/light backgrounds, it was almost invisible to the naked eye. I ran the samsung scrolling for an hour, and walla!, it was gone.., I even watch a lot of stuff in letter box or stations with logos, without any problems. The best thing I got out of the break in, was that i could see an improvement in color and picture afterwards, like the experts say here the tv seems to mature and just get better after time. I have no regrets over my plasma choice, although i do not know what it will do to my electric bill yet, there are no cons for me.


----------



## teamtrinity

markair said:


> good tv, i choose the E6500 for the price, and i did not need the extra features (although cam/skype would have been nice) , they both have the same panel as far as i know, i followed the break in instructions for 200 hours and tv viewing, but with high contrast and picture settings from expert reviews (after calibration) , i only have had one retention issue, the tv station we view the most has a semi transparent logo that could be seen, that is, by me knowing it was there staring at white/light backgrounds, it was almost invisible to the naked eye. I ran the samsung scrolling for an hour, and walla!, it was gone.., I even watch a lot of stuff in letter box or stations with logos, without any problems. The best thing I got out of the break in, was that i could see an improvement in color and picture afterwards, like the experts say here the tv seems to mature and just get better after time. I have no regrets over my plasma choice, although i do not know what it will do to my electric bill yet, there are no cons for me.


so it is ok to have contrast/brightness at a high level before breaking the tv in?

thanks!


----------



## markair

i think so, some experts say it will burn in faster with the higher settings, but you should avoid static images , logos, text for long periods of time, i set my pixel shift to 2-2-2 now, but during break in i ran it on 4-4-1 or whatever max is, that is to say it shifts the pixels vert. and horiz. very often... 4 vert, 4 horiz, 1 minute between. i have had the tv since the summer, watch a soccer match now in HD, I am still amazed with the picture,.. good luck and enjoy


----------



## lcaillo

All experts will tell you the truth, that high contrast ratios and sustained viewing of static images will cause phosphors to age differentially. Plasmas have phosphors. The precise degree of "burn" is hard to predict and does vary with the age of the phosphors. You are much more likely to have noticeable aging in the first few hundred hours of use. 

The frequency of having problems is not as great as it once was, particularly with properly calibrated displays. It is still possible, and more likely than many plasma proponents would believe, that users who use very high contrast ratios and leave static patterns in place will see lasting screen damage. I just recently saw a USA logo on a very new PDP. 

Turn your contrast down and vary your viewing. Calibrate the set properly and don't worry too much about it, but be aware that if you watch the same patterns constantly you will age the phosphors in that pattern eventually. Just like CRTs.


----------



## Tang

Hi Folks- I'm brand spankin' new here  I just ordered my first plasma - A Panasonic P50ST50 which should be arriving at my local Sears in the next few days. I'm doing my research and this thread was exactly what I needed. I've downloaded the slides and will have a thumbdrive soon. It looks like I need to format it to FAT32 for it to be read - and so I will be doing that s well.
My plan is to bring it home, power it up, slap the thumbrive in it and see if I can get the TV to read and display... and then just set it aside to work for... what? 5 or 6 days? Is it best to run the slides for at least 5 days before actually putting a blu-ray movie in? Is there a list of suggested settings by TV somewhere on this site?

Great to be here!


----------



## JQueen

Welcome to the Shack Tang and enjoy your new TV


----------



## Sonnie

Tang said:


> Hi Folks- I'm brand spankin' new here  I just ordered my first plasma - A Panasonic P50ST50 which should be arriving at my local Sears in the next few days. I'm doing my research and this thread was exactly what I needed. I've downloaded the slides and will have a thumbdrive soon. It looks like I need to format it to FAT32 for it to be read - and so I will be doing that s well.
> My plan is to bring it home, power it up, slap the thumbrive in it and see if I can get the TV to read and display... and then just set it aside to work for... what? 5 or 6 days? Is it best to run the slides for at least 5 days before actually putting a blu-ray movie in? Is there a list of suggested settings by TV somewhere on this site?
> 
> Great to be here!


Yep... 6 days straight is recommended... about 150 hours... before anything else.

I am not sure about the suggested settings.


----------



## Rukk

What's up shacksters! Bought a new 50GT50 last week. It arrived last Sunday. T-minus two days and the break in period is over. The great thing about breaking a plasma in is that you can get it calibrated much sooner than an LCD (unless you ran that for over 100 hrs straight too). Since I can't display my bedroom setup due to space conditions in the signature, here it is:

Panasonic TC-P50GT50 PDP,Harman Kardon SB-16 soundbar w/subwoofer, Directv HR20 DVR, Sony BDP-550 Blu-Ray player, Toshiba A20 HD-DVD player, Sony Playstation 3 160GB (slim), Logitech Harmony remote 669


----------



## Rukk

Well The break in period is over! I've tweaked the settings using both AVS as well as DVE. Unless blue is running especially hot and is causing the green and red to be off, then after getting blue correct and using tint to get green and red right, red is still off (This is in THX cinema mode). In custom, the colors are WAAAY off! Now that the break in has been completed, the next step is getting my man Ray Coronado (SoCal HT) down my way to calibrate this baby.


----------



## joysjane

Hello all,

Am new to this site and new to becoming a videophile (if that's correct).
Have been into audio (am most definitely an Audiophile) since the 70's.

I have a question about breaking in a Plasma TV. Our first Plasma ever was delivered last week.

My Panasonic has an Anti-Retention feature.
Can I use it as a break in tool?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Robert Zohn

That would work well if it stayed on longer, ^^ but unfortunately it only runs for a few minuets. The best break-in is the solid RGB and White panels and let it run for 5 to 6 days.

-Robert


----------



## joysjane

Hey Robert... thanks for the reply.

I hear that. She'll only run 15 minutes per application.
I do it after every viewing session which in some cases is only 20-30 minutes. Very short viewing in the morning before heading to work and maybe 3-4 hours viewing at night after work.

I'm very cautious to not leave the channel being viewed on any ticker tape and channel logo channels.
Man those channel logos just tick me off! I've contacted my Direct TV provider and the channels themselves, their Logos) about my concerns with burn-in when it comes to Plasma TV's. So far... it's all fallen on deaf ears. I even started a small petition, to forward to the networks, that I distributed to immediate family and some friends who wouldn't think I'm not a total idiot.

On the weekend however, that's a different story.
I really enjoy this new Panasonic and I do take full advantage of that on the weekends. Making sure I do the 15 minute wipe afterwards. Religiously!

I'm a little, make that very, short on the tech savvy applications.
Is there any way, or anyplace, that I could buy one of those RGB & White Panel programs that's available for purchase on a disc?
I at least know how to put my players on repeat to play the disc continuously.

I apologize in advance if this is extremely basic to you but I am in the learning stage when it comes to video.


Skip


----------



## Babio

Hello - Also a newbie to this group and have just installed my new UT50 Saturday (G'Hog day). I've been reading these posts and have downloaded the slides. I realize the importance of the break-in, but we are watching our new TV since Saturday (~ 10 hours viewing time already). I read the post from 4/18/12 by Leonard Caillouet about intermittent calibration exercises, but am still not quite clear on how best to combine both operations. Our viewing habits so far are: a news program for an hour or so in the a.m., evening prime-time dramas for an hour or two. If someone could provide an example of when and how to squeeze the calibration slides in between our viewing I would really appreciate it.
Until I stumbled upon this thread I never knew the benefit of the calibration or that it was even possible or recommended (thanks Best Buy sales-person). I have to wonder if non-calibration had anything to do with losing our 2008 46" Vierra to what appears to be a power supply problem.
Thanks to all for your help.
Babio


----------



## runnergirl

Hi everyone -- site looks great and helpful. I am a newbie.

I am a new Panasonic plasma P55VT50 owner as of yesterday, 2/18/13. I downloaded the 20 1080p images from the recommended web site as posted in this forum. Followed the great directions -- no problems with the memory stick in the USB port and using the Panasonic Viera Tools menu to get the slideshow going. The only problem is that I am completely mystified on the following, which is messing me up for using this slideshow.

In addition to the 20 viewable jpgs, I get 20 additional 'slides' that are completely unreadable on this TV. I do not see these unreadable slides on my MacBook Air nor on my digital photo frame -- I downloaded to my MBA twice, and I still get the problem. I thought I'd try the digital photo frame, and it displays the 20 color images perfectly without those extra unreadable files. As soon as I try the memory stick or an SD card on the TV, I end up with the problem.

e.g.:
good file (using the "I" for "info" button on the TV remote):
Name: slide01.-1080p-jpg
Date: -/-/-
Size: 1920x1080

"cannot read file"
Name: ._slide01-1080p.jpg
Date: -/-/-
Size: ****X****

I understand WHY the TV cannot read these files, but I don't understand HOW they got there and why I cannot view these anywhere else to delete them. Of course, I cannot delete these from the TV (or if I can, I will need help on that).

Has anyone else seen this problem? How can I delete these unreadable "bonus" slides so I can loop the 20-image slide show? I don't want to have 20 black images with a small box of text as part of the loop.

Also: What speed should the slide show be run on? 

I have been looping 80 vacation slides with "zoom" to fill the screen -- I have only one of these phantom unreadable slides in this folder, and I set the speed to fast. Have been running with that since around 8:30 last night except for some regular TV viewing for 90 minutes last night.

Thank you for any help and advice! Lynne


----------



## mvision7m

runnergirl said:


> Hi everyone -- site looks great and helpful. I am a newbie.
> 
> I am a new Panasonic plasma P55VT50 owner as of yesterday, 2/18/13. I downloaded the 20 1080p images from the recommended web site as posted in this forum. Followed the great directions -- no problems with the memory stick in the USB port and using the Panasonic Viera Tools menu to get the slideshow going. The only problem is that I am completely mystified on the following, which is messing me up for using this slideshow.
> 
> In addition to the 20 viewable jpgs, I get 20 additional 'slides' that are completely unreadable on this TV. I do not see these unreadable slides on my MacBook Air nor on my digital photo frame -- I downloaded to my MBA twice, and I still get the problem. I thought I'd try the digital photo frame, and it displays the 20 color images perfectly without those extra unreadable files. As soon as I try the memory stick or an SD card on the TV, I end up with the problem.
> 
> e.g.:
> good file (using the "I" for "info" button on the TV remote):
> Name: slide01.-1080p-jpg
> Date: -/-/-
> Size: 1920x1080
> 
> "cannot read file"
> Name: ._slide01-1080p.jpg
> Date: -/-/-
> Size: ****X****
> 
> I understand WHY the TV cannot read these files, but I don't understand HOW they got there and why I cannot view these anywhere else to delete them. Of course, I cannot delete these from the TV (or if I can, I will need help on that).
> 
> Has anyone else seen this problem? How can I delete these unreadable "bonus" slides so I can loop the 20-image slide show? I don't want to have 20 black images with a small box of text as part of the loop.
> 
> Also: What speed should the slide show be run on?
> 
> I have been looping 80 vacation slides with "zoom" to fill the screen -- I have only one of these phantom unreadable slides in this folder, and I set the speed to fast. Have been running with that since around 8:30 last night except for some regular TV viewing for 90 minutes last night.
> 
> Thank you for any help and advice! Lynne


Hi Lynne, 

Best of luck with your new HDTV, I have a professionally calibrated 55VT30 and still enjoy it very much every day. Every review I've read has said the VT50 easily beats out the VT30 in a number of key areas (black level & light output to name two). 

Anyway, the problem you had with the slides is a common one that I've read about and experienced myself when I downloaded the slides onto my Mac. It must have something to do with Macs because every time I read about this issue, the person used a Mac to download the slides. Use a friend's PC if you can or one at work if you have one and its possible.


----------



## cavchameleon

Robert,

Thanks a LOT! This is awesome, I'll me running my PD tonight. It's probably already fully broken in, but can't hurt to run clean slides once in a while. I usually run the 'anti-burn' moving white bars once a week on our Panasonic PD, not sure if necessary, but I like to make sure there are no artifacts forming.


----------



## runnergirl

mvision7m said:


> Hi Lynne,
> 
> Best of luck with your new HDTV, I have a professionally calibrated 55VT30 and still enjoy it very much every day. Every review I've read has said the VT50 easily beats out the VT30 in a number of key areas (black level & light output to name two).
> 
> Anyway, the problem you had with the slides is a common one that I've read about and experienced myself when I downloaded the slides onto my Mac. It must have something to do with Macs because every time I read about this issue, the person used a Mac to download the slides. Use a friend's PC if you can or one at work if you have one and its possible.


Hi mvision7m,

Thanks for the tip -- I had a weird hunch it might be Apple....rather new to Apple, too (overall happy, sometimes frustrated). We luckily still have 2 old Windows laptops that still work, so I will try another download. I will also append to the Apple forums and/or call Apple support on this because it is rather ridiculous. What if I didn't have a non-Mac to try this with? 

I will post results here.

Thanks, Lynne


----------



## runnergirl

runnergirl said:


> Hi mvision7m,
> 
> Thanks for the tip -- I had a weird hunch it might be Apple....rather new to Apple, too (overall happy, sometimes frustrated). We luckily still have 2 old Windows laptops that still work, so I will try another download. I will also append to the Apple forums and/or call Apple support on this because it is rather ridiculous. What if I didn't have a non-Mac to try this with?
> 
> I will post results here.
> 
> Thanks, Lynne


I booted up my old Lenovo laptop and inserted the memory stick. I was able to see those funky ._ files that were showing up on the Panasonic plasma TV but not on my MacBook Air nor my digital photo frame. I was able to delete the ._ files and now I am looping the 20 1080p images on my TV. 

I will definitely be getting in touch with Apple to ask about these files since it messes things up in general for looping any slide show of photos -- I deleted all the ._ files that were on the memory stick. More confusing, it was inconsistent -- in some folders, all the jpgs had the matching ._ files, some folders had only a few, and some folders of photos had none. Not sure I know the pattern yet.

Thanks again for the tip!


----------



## mvision7m

runnergirl said:


> I booted up my old Lenovo laptop and inserted the memory stick. I was able to see those funky ._ files that were showing up on the Panasonic plasma TV but not on my MacBook Air nor my digital photo frame. I was able to delete the ._ files and now I am looping the 20 1080p images on my TV.
> 
> I will definitely be getting in touch with Apple to ask about these files since it messes things up in general for looping any slide show of photos -- I deleted all the ._ files that were on the memory stick. More confusing, it was inconsistent -- in some folders, all the jpgs had the matching ._ files, some folders had only a few, and some folders of photos had none. Not sure I know the pattern yet.
> 
> Thanks again for the tip!


No worries. Glad you were able to work it out and get the slides working. Great TV.


----------



## Praire 360

Those unreadable files on your USB drive are actually Mac OS "desktop" files. I ran into the same situation. Just keep hitting the "Ok" button to scroll through the individual files or, as you've done, format the USB drive on a Windows machine.

I'm a plasma newbie too, and almost burned my *TC-P60UT50* with the "Fox News" logo. I just ignored how much these plasmas need some TLC while new. But thankfully I was able to return the UT to Best Buy and exchanged for a *TC-P60GT50*. Awesome images! And yes I am breaking in with the slides. I'm also using the *"Pixel Jogger"*. Anyone have any thoughts about that break in video? :huh:


----------



## rjruiz

So I've been reading up on using Evangilos slides to break in my panny 65" VT50. Question is, I assume the following slideshow settings:

Frame: Off
Photo Effect: Off
Transition Effect: Off
Photo Size: Normal
Burst Playback: Off
Display Interval: Slow
Repeat Playback: On


----------



## fungus

breaking in my panasonic ut30 now :nerd: 2 hours done.. 98 more to go


----------



## hristoslav2

Often when watching longer than 5-6 hours of a television program to receive the imprint of the logo / burn / and 'footprint' is because phosphorus is outdated uneven. In the case of the logo, it is steady, and the rest of the panel -> where is stood logo phosphorus is more outdated. Printing is more pronounced in the early hours of the tv-it (200), because then, phosphorus ages most intense. After this aging process slows down and hence reduces the chance for the fingerprint. White / because of the intensity of the color / prints the most.

In the early Plasma TVs tended to "burn" on the screen. This problem has largely been eliminated in the new models, thanks to built-in safety systems against the "burn" / Automatic reduction of contrast over a period of time / phosphoric and improved technology. Otherwise GAME mod there, but also to change the picture settings and you count how many times you play (every 30 minutes a message appears), nothing else does.

All modes in which determined the same part of the screen remains lighter or darker than the rest is a prerequisite for this effect. There was often music channels before start using translucent and moving logos for devices working in restaurants.

Manufacturer does not accept defects as a guarantee! Will not reimburse or replace the panel or labor technique.

*Pixel orbiter* - a security feature of the burn. It makes sense to hold on for any content or conditions of examination. This function is constantly slightly moving picture in different countries (to a few pixels), which allows to avoid IR. Does not work during THX! There was a post here that its use in game mode nothing is printed menus, etc. This is the severest test. There is another function skrollbar (screen wipe), including with the OK button, but it makes sense to be used in serious damage.
Protection from burning, PIXEL ORBITER appears as an option only when you run the signal from other sources over HDMI). Via DLNA and USB there is no such option in the settings.

*Package picture (toppings) for the development of the screen.*
http://tvcalibration.ru/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/BreakIn_Images.zip

Development technology is simple, just save salad of USB media and play them as a slide show with the built image software the TV it. It does not matter how much time will change slides. These pictures are placed in the first days of operation of the TV until 200 hours. No matter if you play them in a flash drive or DLNA.
After 100-200 hours of such development, you will get the most stable in its characteristics Plasma panel remains to calibrate it and enjoy it.

*Settings for the first 200 hours of development after purchasing.*
Attention during this risk period, the TV should be watched more than two hours in the following cases:
- Do not look at the dynamic picture mode
- Do not look picture in other than 16:9,
- With black bars top and bottom
- On the same television channel, a logo thereon
- Display any static image for longer than this period.
- Should not be used as a computer monitor or Blu-ray player!
- It should not be used as a game screen for more than 30 min
- Avoid using the Wallpaper / use Screensaver - one is static and the other is dynamic (moving)

*Rules to avoid Image Retention*
1. Do not increase kotrasta picture more than 50%.
2. When watching TV in a bright logo - change the program every 2 hours.
3. If possible, use key aspect of the picture, so give Zuum1 the logo to go beyond the boundaries of the screen.
4. Avoid looking picture with black bars on the sides / top longer than 3-4 hours.
5. Do not use your plasma TV as a monitor for games longer than 1 hour per day.
6. Menu - Settings - Other Settings - Automatic standby - 2 hours
Thus, if the TV does not operate with the remote / or exit sleep / turns off itself after 2 hours.
7. Do the following and setting the black level of the black bars on the sides of the picture
Menu - Settings - Display Settings - Side Panel - Medium

*Current status of the display you can check in the following way:*
In a totally dark room
Menu - Picture - Panel - off
In this mode, turn off the signal to the display, but the display itself remains in standby mode - with minimal stress.
You look around the screen for bright areas.

*How to check for screen burn?*
Burned-screen is noticeably plasma screens when showing pure white paintings. Burned areas are a little darker than their neighboring areas.
1. Clean the screen with a dry clean cloth.
2. Click on the link and choose to open the white box.
JScreenFix - Fix stuck pixels and image persistence
3. Press F11 to enable full screen mode or window slowly stretch the edges of the screen.
4. Mirror screen carefully where dark spots are visible.
If you find dark spots, use JScreenFix Deluxe to reduce screen burn and prevent future splits.
http://www.jscreenfix.com/deluxe.php

*Plasma TV Logo Removing DVD - fix burn-in pixels*
http://beginwithsoftware.com/videoguides/plasmatv/

*Image retention - Green edition*
http://www.avclub.gr/forum/showthread.php/97122-anti-IR-green-edition-2012
http://www.avclub.gr/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=100

http://www.avclub.gr/forum/showthre...anti-image-retention)-mpeg-for-plasma-screens
http://www.avclub.gr/forum/showthread.php/90629-Plasma-noise-1080p-DXVA-mp4

*This is a program to fix a block of pixels for LCD TV or plasma screens burned*
http://www.whitecitysoft.com/sx/screenfix/

*Image Retention Test*
http://www.plasmadisplaycoalition.org/results/image.php
http://www.plasmadisplaycoalition.org/main.php

*Settings for the first 200 hours*
Picture Mode - halved brightness and contrast!!
Mode - Profesional1 / THX mode is not possible to change the parameter Pixel Orbiter feature - stand your Auto / (Mode - Profesional 1 and THX mode it is only in the VT series and GT! If you have a model ST or lower your run CINEMA mode )
Aspect of the picture - Auto
16:9 Scan - off / if you have black bars on the side plug
Eco Mode - off
P-NR - off / it is useless to run the filter for P-NR noise of a digital signal. All he does is blur and without smearing the image.
Vivid - off.
Sharpness <5
Settings - other settings - FFD (in older models - Intelligent Frame Creation) - off / not needed - the picture becomes as amateur video /.
Do not touch anything in the settings - will only worsen the picture!
/ during 200 hours videopanel slowly increases its brightness /


----------



## tbaudoin

Just a quick 0.02. As normal, I read the thread and added a little twist. Since it's not an end all be all display for me, I decided to use a thumb drive with the Evangelo slides and added random transition effects. Over time (probably at the 150 hour markish) I did notice that even the transitions are not retaining anything once the screen fills completely... It was really obvious that it was retaining the previous slide/transition in the first 100 hours... Also, the pixel orbiter is not available with a 1080p source, so I am wondering if I can ever really watch a not zoomable source (e.g. 2:35, etc.)

As far as settings, I used calibration slides via the thumb drive to just do the basics, so it wasn't unwatchable when I do watch a little TV on it. It will be interesting once I do the WB to see if it is as stable as I expect.

BTW, it's a F8500 Samsung. That thing can sure put out a lot of light... In some ways it reminds me of my Sony 929 LCD.


----------



## f0zz

I've started the break-in procedure for my new ST. I changed the picture setting to vivid. Is this "better" for breaking in than other modes?


----------



## tonyvdb

No, never use vivid. Stick to the movie picture mode.


----------



## JohnnyUtah

Hi Guys, i've just discovered this great forum googling some information form my new 65st60.

I've got my panel since a week, it's so amazing!

Since now i've followed the recommended settngs i've read in some forum for the good "out of the box" plasma panel.

I'm wondering if it's strongly raccomended to run the 150 hours slideshow of the images, it would be quite a problem for me if i cannot use the tv for a week or so :innocent:

Now i run the panasonic cleaning bar after at the end of the day (2-3hours of tv per day), is it ok?

many thanks and sorry for my english


----------



## tonyvdb

Welcome to the HTS John,
It's no problem to watch tv just run the slides when your not around or doing other things.


----------



## JohnnyUtah

tonyvdb said:


> Welcome to the HTS John,
> It's no problem to watch tv just run the slides when your not around or doing other things.


Thanks indeed for your quick answer and for the welcome.

Is it ok if i run the slides for a max of 30/60min per day?


----------



## tonyvdb

Well the longer you run them the faster it will get broken in correctly. The big thing to avoid is to not watch stations that have a "hot" station identification logo stuck on the screen. (TLC CNN are two that come to mind off the top of my head) for the first few weeks. At least not for more than an hour at a time.


----------



## JohnnyUtah

tonyvdb said:


> Welcome to the HTS John,
> It's no problem to watch tv just run the slides when your not around or doing other things.



First of all thanks indeed for your welcome and your quick answer.


So, is it ok if i run the slide only for about 30-60 minutes per day?


Another question about the images ratio.

My pay per view channels have black bars in the top and the bottom of the screen, ihave set the overscan 16:9 scan to off: correct?


Thanks again, and marry Christmas from Italy


----------



## tonyvdb

Yes, run the slides as little or as often as you like. 
You want to avoid the black bars particularly for the first month or so of use. Stretch the image or zoom so it fills the screen.

Merry Christmas to you and your family as well.


----------



## JohnnyUtah

tonyvdb said:


> Yes, run the slides as little or as often as you like.
> You want to avoid the black bars particularly for the first month or so of use. Stretch the image or zoom so it fills the screen.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you and your family as well.


Hi Tony, so in case of up/down horizontal bars you say it's better to use the function 

- aspetct
- sideoutzoom 

it'squite annoying for, but if it's matter of few hours...


----------



## JohnnyUtah

I've downloaded the vangelos slides, it works fine.
I wondering if it could be a good idea to run them instead of the panny bar cleaner for all the night long, when i'm sleeping... 

This for a couple of weeks, no more...

what do you think?


----------



## tonyvdb

Sure, running the slides over night would be ideal.


----------



## JohnnyUtah

JohnnyUtah said:


> Hi Tony, so in case of up/down horizontal bars you say it's better to use the function
> 
> - aspetct
> - sideoutzoom
> 
> it'squite annoying for, but if it's matter of few hours...


good morning tony!
The above settings is the right choice for the channels with the top/down black bars or there's something better?


----------



## gdstupak

You can use STRETCH or ZOOM mode, whichever one is most acceptable to you, as long as it gets rid of the black bars.
And yes, run the slides over night. My plasma is over a year old and I still need to do this same thing to get rid of accumulating image retention.


----------



## JohnnyUtah

Hi Guys, sorry but i have another question, this is a really new world for me 

I've used the "auto brightness" in the "on" mode because of a better brightness in the most circumstances.
i've been told that's not good for the first 150 hours , it's better to put it off.

the only problem is that the panel is too dark for me 

What do you think?

My settings are:

mode True Cinema

contrast 50
nightness p
color 50
Sharpness 30

Thank you all indeed for the support


----------



## lcaillo

Just don't leave any bars of static images on it for the first couple hundred hours and you will be fine.


----------



## gdstupak

JohnnyUtah, for my VT50 I use PICTURE MODE THX Cinema,
CONTRAST......80
BRIGHTNESS...42
(and in Advanced Picture set up ---> BLACK LEVEL 'Light')

These settings are proper for my living room which can get a fair amount of light. It is bright enough not to look dim during daytime viewing and doesn't look too bright for night time viewing.



When my wife wants to watch something with a bright logo for several hours (i.e. Fox News channel) I switch the PICTURE MODE to Cinema,
CONTRAST......22
BRIGHTNESS...35

This gives a very dim picture but one that can still be seen. It helps to deter long term image retention, but the image retention still happens and so I run the color slides several times a week to get rid of accumulating retention.


I don't have Auto Brightness so I don't know how drastic of a change it makes. It's probably safest to leave it off at least during the break in phase.


----------



## JohnnyUtah

Gdstupak thanks for your input.

I noticed that the st panels have different mode compared to the vt. I don't have, for istance, "professional" mode. 
Whatever, i'd like to play with the settings to find the right balance (especially for the brightness), but i've been told to take it slow in the break in phase.

The point is that my break in phase will be veeerylong, iwatch the tv for 2 hours per day as average 
150/2=75=2 month and a half! 

It surprise me that the last vt/st series still suffer of some kind of retention!


----------



## gdstupak

If you watch only 2hrs/day, that leaves many more hours to run the color slides for break in.
For proper picture adjustment you need to buy a set up DVD/Bluray, they are very easy to use. During the break in phase, the TV picture will change a lot and often (mostly the panel will dim noticeably). Keep adjusting the settings according to the set up disc. Also check out the other threads that deal with TV settings.
As far as image retention, it appears that some panels are more susceptible to it than others. Mine is one of the bad ones.


----------



## JohnnyUtah

gdstupak said:


> If you watch only 2hrs/day, that leaves many more hours to run the color slides for break in.
> For proper picture adjustment you need to buy a set up DVD/Bluray, they are very easy to use. During the break in phase, the TV picture will change a lot and often (mostly the panel will dim noticeably). Keep adjusting the settings according to the set up disc. Also check out the other threads that deal with TV settings.
> As far as image retention, it appears that some panels are more susceptible to it than others. Mine is one of the bad ones.


thanks once again for the answer :T

Currently i'm running the slides when i'm at home (few hours per day), i don't like to keep the tv turned on at night while i'm sleeping.

i hope that it's enough for the break in.

I'm wondering about the cost of a professional calibration here in Italy, i'm not so confident to do it by myself :blink:


----------



## JohnnyUtah

gdstupak said:


> If you watch only 2hrs/day, that leaves many more hours to run the color slides for break in.
> For proper picture adjustment you need to buy a set up DVD/Bluray, they are very easy to use. During the break in phase, the TV picture will change a lot and often (mostly the panel will dim noticeably). Keep adjusting the settings according to the set up disc. Also check out the other threads that deal with TV settings.
> As far as image retention, it appears that some panels are more susceptible to it than others. Mine is one of the bad ones.


thanks once again for the answer :T

Currently i'm running the slides when i'm at home (few hours per day), i don't like to keep the tv turned on at night while i'm sleeping. Are we sure that's is completely safe to run the slide for many hours without rest? 

i hope that it's enough for the break in.

I'm wondering about the cost of a professional calibration here in Italy, i'm not so confident to do it by myself :blink:


----------



## JohnnyUtah

Hi all,
i have a clue related the total amount of usage hour of the panel.
I'read about many cases of old/returnet/demo model sold as absolutely new one.:coocoo:

I have checked the hour in the soft mode, donno how much this trick affordable is, whatever, here's the procedure::

menu > help > system info > status4
the numbers you see after the zero should be the total hour.

I have my panel since 9 days and the check points out 53hours of use...is quite unlikely for me using the tv for 6 hours a day, but not sure, especially last night that i run for 4 hours per night the colored slides.

Is it possibile that they gave me a used panel? The strange thing is that at the arrival all awas perfect; the packaging, the accessories, the film around the chrom border and so on...

Quite confuse :blink:

Well, the tv works great, no issues so far,
I'm in the break in phase so i'm wondering if i hade a returened panel instead of a brand new one, that would be definitly upsetting.

What's your thoughts guys?
please reassure me


----------



## tonyvdb

Don't forget they would run the panel through some test cycles in the factory before it leaves.


----------



## JohnnyUtah

tonyvdb said:


> Don't forget they would run the panel through some test cycles in the factory before it leaves.


never thought about that opportunity. So it possible the panel leaves for few hours of test insied, 
Let's cross my fingers and hope it is so.
I've heard about very bad discovered once the people go deep in the usage time, but we are talking about +100hours.

So Tony you think i should be good now?

Thanks anyway, i was a little anxious about this but with your answer you've made my day


----------



## tonyvdb

No need to worry, it's all good.


----------



## JohnnyUtah

tonyvdb said:


> No need to worry, it's all good.


:T:T:clap::clap:


----------



## kingnoob

Do games kill Plasmas??? I really like them but haven't bought one due to gaming burn in.


----------



## tonyvdb

If there are a lot of bright stationary images or text yes it can over time. An hour or two won't hurt once it's been broken in but if you play for several hours at a time it's not the ideal display.


----------



## gdstupak

With gaming, I would not use a plasma. 
Last year I read many reports saying that gaming isn't a problem anymore because plasma doesn't have permanent burn in but does have temporary image retention. With my VT50 I get both temporary image retention that lasts shorter than 20 seconds and then goes away by itself, and also long term burn in that will not go away unless I work at scrubbing the screen. And I did break in my screen properly. 
Some plasmas are definitely not as bad as others, but I wouldn't chance it.
Luckily I'm not a gamer.


----------



## JohnnyUtah

Hi Guys,
running the break in slides i noticed a light vertival banding on the right side, 1 inch or so from the frame
I see the banding in the different grey slides, it's barely noticeable from a 1 mt, but it bugs me 

Is quite common even for the st60? May i hope that it'll go away in time?

Any answer, as usual, will be appreciated.


----------



## kentank

Hello all, This my first post here. I've loaded the break-in slides onto an SD card. Is there a preferred speed (slow, medium, or fast) to loop these during the break-in period? My new Panasonic TC-P65VT60 should be arriving February 3rd. I'll inspect it thoroughly with a flashlight but will probably wait at least 2 or 3 days before powering it up so it can acclimate to my living room from it's cold shipping environment. I'm excited.


----------



## nternal1

I didn't know I should have run in (burned in) my brand new Panasonic TCP50ST60 before watching movies in CinemaScope 2.35:1 - 2.40:1. I've probably watched maybe 10 movies with these aspect ratios out of a total of 40-50 hours of mixed viewing. Is it too late to start evenly burning in the screen using looped slides?

Ps. There's no sign of image retention at the top and bottom of the screen (where the black bars would have been).


----------



## tonyvdb

nternal1 said:


> I didn't know I should have run in (burned in) my brand new Panasonic TCP50ST60 before watching movies in CinemaScope 2.35:1 - 2.40:1. I've probably watched maybe 10 movies with these aspect ratios out of a total of 40-50 hours of mixed viewing. Is it too late to start evenly burning in the screen using looped slides?
> 
> Ps. There's no sign of image retention at the top and bottom of the screen (where the black bars would have been).


No it's not too late at all. If you have no retention going on as of yet that's a good thing and if you do and it's still subtle it may go away after running the slides.


----------



## nternal1

tonyvdb said:


> No it's not too late at all. If you have no retention going on as of yet that's a good thing and if you do and it's still subtle it may go away after running the slides.


Awesome. What a killer picture this TV has BTW. LEDs look sort of exaggerated and "cartoonish" to me now. 

Ps. My viewing distance is just under 7" so this 50" (the last one to be had in Canada) is just about about perfect.


----------



## nternal1

BTW, has anyone noticed that slides 8 and 9 (3 and 4 of the red series) seem identical. On my TV there is a little "shudder" on the screen as each slide changes and they last 5 seconds each but.. there doesn't seem to be any transition between 8 and 9 and... 8 seems to last 10 seconds (twice as long as the others) before going to #10.

Can anyone tell me why one just doesn't use white screen for burn in purposes. In theory that does all the colours at once and should go faster. And... if burn in is so important for getting the best performance over the long haul, why don't TV's come equipped with a set of slides that can be played for the first few hours. Something really doesn't make sense...they provide a screen wipe feature as well as many other "safety" features yet, no burn in materials.


----------



## tonyvdb

It sounds like you have your settings for brightness and color way off. What preset are you using? You should be using cinema to start with.


----------



## nternal1

tonyvdb said:


> It sounds like you have your settings for brightness and color way off. What preset are you using? You should be using cinema to start with.


No it's not on my end (at least not my equipment). I think the actual slides are either defective or 8 and 9 are intentionally the same. Here's why:

I'm in cinema mode and I don't think my colour is off because I see the exact same thing on my brand new 27" iMac. Here's what I did to trouble shoot that there was no problem on my end:
1) I downloaded the slides from 2 sources (here and Evangelo2's website) and got the same results
2) I downloaded the files using Windows 8 (bootcamp) and OSX (mavericks) with the same results
3) I watched the files from both sources on both my iMac and my TV (same results)
4) I cannot detect the little judder in the picture (that occurs when the slides change) between 8 and 9 but slide 8 lasts twice as long before going to 10 so that means that this may have been done intentionally 

Maybe there is no difference in the shades of of 8 and 9 and no one has noticed or I maybe I'm seeing this because of the very mild colour blindness that showed up when I first got my drivers licence. 

*BTW does anyone know where I could find a graph of how phosphors age? I suspect that they age in an asymptotic fashion. That would mean that uneven aging early in the life of the set would never quite even out while uneven aging later would be negligible. I suspect that is the case and I sure would like to know why the manufacturers don't make it CRYSTAL CLEAR that one should zoom everything to fill the screen during the first 200 hours. There's a lot of misinformation floating around. Many reputable sources (such as CNET) tell you to watch a mixture of of material during the first few hundred hours but, if I'm right about how it works, black bars should be COMPLETELY avoided. It really annoys me that it's left up to the consumer to figure this out.*


----------



## tonyvdb

The slides are not defective. I just re downloaded them and they look correct on my display.
Are you loading the slides onto a USB drive and playing them off of that?
Have you ever had the display calibrated? if not then I would suggest applying theses settings as a base and go from there


----------



## nternal1

tonyvdb said:


> The slides are not defective. I just re downloaded them and they look correct on my display.
> Are you loading the slides onto a USB drive and playing them off of that?
> Have you ever had the display calibrated?


I've already mentioned that the exact same thing happens when I view the files a new top end 27" iMac (a display considered close to reference quality by both photography and video professionals). And yes... I've downloaded the files onto both a USB stick and SD card from 2 sources using both Mavericks and Windows 8. There is nothing wrong with my TV. I've also mentioned that it may just be I can't detect the colour change because of mild colour blindness that showed up when I took my driving test (many years ago) and which I have NEVER noticed at all before.


----------



## nternal1

Will running the slides for 10 days be better than 7?


----------



## tonyvdb

Probably not, but that said it wont hurt either.


----------



## nternal1

I'm going to ask this question again and I've tried to word it a little more coherently in the hopes that someone can provide some insight:

Does anyone know where I could find a graph of how phosphors age? I suspect that they age in an non-linear asymptotic fashion. That would mean that if uneven aging of the phosphors occurred early in the life of the screen, even if one started watching everything with the screen filled after that, the phosphors would take a VERY long (almost infinite) time to even out. On the other hand, if one was to unevenly age the phosphors after first doing a few hundred hours of proper break-in the unevenness would probably be negligible. I suspect that is the case and I sure would like to know why the manufacturers don't make it CRYSTAL CLEAR that one should zoom everything to fill the screen during the critical first 200 hours. There's a lot of misinformation floating around. Many reputable sources (such as CNET) tell you to watch a mixture of of material during the first few hundred hours but, if I'm right about how it works, black bars should be COMPLETELY avoided (during the break in stage). It really annoys me that it's left up to the consumer to figure this out (and possibly damage their TV in the meantime).


----------



## nternal1

Ps. Evangelo2 just told me there was a pair of duplicate slides in mix. Ha, I knew it!


----------



## lcaillo

nternal1 said:


> I'm going to ask this question again and I've tried to word it a little more coherently in the hopes that someone can provide some insight:
> 
> Does anyone know where I could find a graph of how phosphors age? I suspect that they age in an non-linear asymptotic fashion. That would mean that if uneven aging of the phosphors occurred early in the life of the screen, even if one started watching everything with the screen filled after that, the phosphors would take a VERY long (almost infinite) time to even out. On the other hand, if one was to unevenly age the phosphors after first doing a few hundred hours of proper break-in the unevenness would probably be negligible. I suspect that is the case and I sure would like to know why the manufacturers don't make it CRYSTAL CLEAR that one should zoom everything to fill the screen during the critical first 200 hours. There's a lot of misinformation floating around. Many reputable sources (such as CNET) tell you to watch a mixture of of material during the first few hundred hours but, if I'm right about how it works, black bars should be COMPLETELY avoided (during the break in stage). It really annoys me that it's left up to the consumer to figure this out (and possibly damage their TV in the meantime).


You are correct. Phosphors age much more rapidly in the first few hundred hours. I recall seeing a graph from one of the manufacturers years ago, but it has been a while. There is no precise time when one should change viewing behavior, and you can still get differential aging later in the life of a set, but with less than max contrast and varied viewing it it rarely a problem. I did not use any burn in slides on my PDP but just made sure the contrast was down and very little viewing of bars or static logos and such occurred. Logos and banners can still be a problem even well into the life of a set if contrast is high and extensive viewing time with the same image occurs.

No hard fast rules. And manufacturers don't like to talk about it at all because it would amount to admitting there is a problem, which they rarely do. It is not so much a problem as a fact of life with any phosphor based technology.


----------



## nternal1

Thanx Icaillo.

BTW, as I mentioned earlier I had a hell of time trying to figure this issue out and, because there seemed to be so many conflicting opinions I sort of gave up and went ahead and just watched whatever I wanted on my brand new Panasonic TCP50ST60. Consequently during the 50 hours of use I've probably watched maybe 10 cinemascope (2.40:1) movies (with black bars top and bottom) with the rest of my viewing in full 16:9. I can't detect any image retention whatsoever and am now in the process of putting 200 hours on my TV with the Evangelo2 slides. Is there any chance I did no damage at all or is it there and just not detectable (I've watched everything in "cinema" mode)?


----------



## FrankVT60

Hello this is my first post here.
I have a panasonic 55VT60...watched it for 100 hours now in thx cinema mode full screen...blu ray / tv in zoom.
only after 80 hours my girlfriend played cod ghost online ps3 for about 4 hours in thx cinema mode once with gaming mode on and next day with gaming mode off for 2 hours... after that i see on a white and grey screen image rentention or burn-in in the corners from the game. I dont know for sure if its burn in because after 8 hours running the 'anti-burn' moving white bars from the menu... It seems to be gone for my eye or i can hardly see it. So I googeld and came on this forum where i first read everything about slides and break in period. When I knew this I break in mine but know its to late I gues?


What is the best thing to do?
play the slides? use the wipe function longer? can i still break-in with the slides of is running the ant-burn moving white bars also fine for break in? I run the 'anti-burn' moving white bars 15 min after using tv also didnt watch channel with bright logos, static image or black bars..

or can I better do something like jscreenfix or other software?


----------



## gdstupak

I've had my VT50 since 2012. It has always played in a light controlled room with settings properly adjusted using a set up Bluray.
Mine still gets temporary burn in from news logos (every time we watch the news, I switch the tv settings to a very dim mode). These logos will stay on the screen until I wipe them off. I've run the built-in wipe bar for several hours with not much success (I don't know why this function automatically stops after only 15mins of run time). What does work for my set is running the multi colored break in slides for several hours (overnight). I do this approximately every 2 weeks.


----------



## mvision7m

FrankVT60 said:


> Hello this is my first post here. I have a panasonic 55VT60...watched it for 100 hours now in thx cinema mode full screen...blu ray / tv in zoom. only after 80 hours my girlfriend played cod ghost online ps3 for about 4 hours in thx cinema mode once with gaming mode on and next day with gaming mode off for 2 hours... after that i see on a white and grey screen image rentention or burn-in in the corners from the game. I dont know for sure if its burn in because after 8 hours running the 'anti-burn' moving white bars from the menu... It seems to be gone for my eye or i can hardly see it. So I googeld and came on this forum where i first read everything about slides and break in period. When I knew this I break in mine but know its to late I gues? What is the best thing to do? play the slides? use the wipe function longer? can i still break-in with the slides of is running the ant-burn moving white bars also fine for break in? I run the 'anti-burn' moving white bars 15 min after using tv also didnt watch channel with bright logos, static image or black bars.. or can I better do something like jscreenfix or other software?


If you've used the scrolling bar feature and the retained image seems gone your problem is solved. Also, if they are gone, then it's not burn in. Burn in is when a ghosted image (usually one of those annoying TV station logo bugs or a video games on screen H.U.D.) is permanently or severely burned into the phosphors. I haven't heard or read of anyone being able to truly correct burned in images. If however the image is just being stubbornly retained, it can be diminished significantly and in most cases eliminated completely with either full screen slides, the scrolling bar feature or just watching full screen content that doesn't contain steady on screen logos etc. 

These (Panasonic 2011/'12/'13) plasmas really shouldn't be used for playing video games in my humble opinion. Nothing says you "can't" but if you want to avoid severe image retention or (gulp!) permanent burn in, you should refrain from playing video games on it altogether or at least keep the game playing time down to a more manageable level. 

I have a 2011 55VT30 that I used to play C.O.D. on regularly and although I was vigilant in keeping playing time to a minimum and running the scrolling bar feature after every session, it still suffered minor burn in in the lower right side of the screen. In fact, I think the burn in was actually caused when one day I turned the system on to play and once the game was up and running the power went out at my house. When that happened the TV screen had that moment of increased brightness as it shut off along with everything else. I didn't notice anything until a few days later when I was watching something full screen, I noticed the games lower right side markers burned into that part of the screen. The burned in image was only visible on bright content and even then you had to be looking right at that particular part of the screen to notice it. 

I still have that set and although the image seems to have MAYBE faded a little bit, it's still there about a year and a half after that incident. It could have been a combo of playing and the power going out, it could have just been the playing or, it could have just been the power going out while the game's image was onscreen and the screen got really bright the moment before shutting off. I don't know. What I do know is, I will NEVER play video games on my 65ZT60 or watch channels that have obnoxiously bright or consistent logos. These things are expensive so I'm not going to risk potential burn in or severe image retention. 

Either way, best of luck. Fine TV.


----------



## willis7469

I also have a pan my plasma/ps3. It has seen COD since new(2010?). I'm. Also quite vigilant about static images. If my kids are watching Cartoon Network for example, I zoom it to make as much of that logo disappear as I can. Personally, I've had better results in using my ps3 for music and using it's built in screen saver(push display/select twice to remove track info). It's the with a constant moving perspective view. From what I've read, the best thing for "unsticking" ghosted (not burned) images is a constantly changing screen. IME, this has been true, and much better than the white scrolling bar. 
Will


----------



## FrankVT60

Thanks for al the answers!

I ran slides and watched full screen movies (25 hours)...and i seems that HUD from COD in the lower right corner is almost gone now.
I only can see it in a dark room on only the dark grey slide but i must look very hard and close to the screen...I hope after more hours watching full screen content and running slides i won't see it any more. It's only that I know it is or was there, the number 180 in the lower right from cod. 

So if I can't see it on normaal use of the VT60...it isn't a big issue anymore. 

This is my first plasma television and I didn't know that image retention and burn in is so easy to get on the latest pana plasma screens...it was there after not more than 5 hours gaming...I am still surprised thats so easily burning in...this can't be normal for a consumer product...in the user manual there not much info about retention or burn-in or break in period.
Did anyone of you do a break-in period with slides? Leave your plasma on for about the first 200 hours with only slides? (That does not sounds right for me)

(sorry if my english is bad)


----------



## gdstupak

FrankVT60 said:


> Did anyone of you do a break-in period with slides? Leave your plasma on for about the first 200 hours with only slides?


I did this. I may be incorrect, but I don't think breaking in the screen properly would have any affect on how well it resists image retention later on.


----------



## mvision7m

FrankVT60 said:


> Thanks for al the answers! I ran slides and watched full screen movies (25 hours)...and i seems that HUD from COD in the lower right corner is almost gone now. I only can see it in a dark room on only the dark grey slide but i must look very hard and close to the screen...I hope after more hours watching full screen content and running slides i won't see it any more. It's only that I know it is or was there, the number 180 in the lower right from cod. So if I can't see it on normaal use of the VT60...it isn't a big issue anymore. This is my first plasma television and I didn't know that image retention and burn in is so easy to get on the latest pana plasma screens...it was there after not more than 5 hours gaming...I am still surprised thats so easily burning in...this can't be normal for a consumer product...in the user manual there not much info about retention or burn-in or break in period. Did anyone of you do a break-in period with slides? Leave your plasma on for about the first 200 hours with only slides? (That does not sounds right for me) (sorry if my english is bad)


I broke my 55VT30 in by watching only full screen content that did not contain any constant, static images on the screen for about the first 200 or so hours give or take. Even after that initial 200 hours I did not play PS3 games on the TV until the panel hit about 400-450 hours and even then, I kept playing time to a minimum and ran the scrolling bar function after any and all gaming sessions. I also didn't watch any widescreen (black bars top/bottom) movies on the set until the 200 or so hours of full screen material was up. This set still has a very faint outline of the C.O.D. HUD in the lower right side of the screen. Like yours, it's not really noticeable 95% of the time that I use the set and the other 5% that it is noticeable is on bright content although again, you can just barely make it out while staring directly at that portion of the screen. I found this set to be mildly to moderately prone to minor/moderate image retention (not burn in). I believe the burn in I experienced on this set had something to do with the power outage incident which I explained above. After about 800 or so hours (before the burn in incident) on this TV I had it professionally calibrated by a very highly regarded independent calibrator with great results. 

My 65ZT60 on the other hand was broken in with full screen, colored slides for a full 300 hours then professionally calibrated by a different but no less respected and well known independent calibrator in my area with spectacular results. I do not play video games at all on this set and will never do so. I never watch anything that has any static images or station bugs without changing the channel during commercials or flipping back and forth between two different shows etcetera. I don't watch much regular tv so most of what I watch via NETFLIX/HBO GO/APPLE TV is full screen, usually HD and never has any bugs/logos or static images. The ZT is about as susceptible to image retention as the VT30 but, with the ZT, it seems some parts of the screen are more prone to it than others. The left hand side of the screen seems to be much less prone to I.R. than the right side of the screen. That damned FOX sports logo bug (upper right side of screen) almost got me a couple of times during football season but thankfully, it never "stuck" and my ZT is completely free of any burn in. Watching Yankee games however, the scoreboard in the upper left side of the screen hardly ever show much I.R. 

Even with the latest technology Panasonic couldn't completely get rid of I.R. and burn in in severe cases unfortunately. I think it's just a realistic downside of plasma technology and while the latest sets are certainly much less likely to suffer burn in, it's still entirely possible if care isn't taken. So, watch wisely. 

Even with the possibility of I.R. and/or potential burn in, I enjoy these plasmas so much, especially the ZT60 (wish I coulda bought 6 of em), that it's worth that little bit of hassle of having to be mindful of what I watch and for how long.


----------



## willis7469

gdstupak said:


> I did this. I may be incorrect, but I don't think breaking in the screen properly would have any affect on how well it resists image retention later on.


I agree. From my understanding, as long as it's not damaged, (burned), the biggest factor is time. They're much more sensitive in the beginning. As they age, resistance to retention goes up, but not to the level of immunity. Again, static images are the most harmful, so any movement on the screen is beneficial, whether it's old or being broken in. Point is, like gdstupak said, the panels resistance will mature, due to time. Not procedure, and, the same 5 hours of COD will have had a bigger impact(retention wise)after 10 hrs playback vs 1000 hrs. Btw, ur English is "way mo gooder" than plenty of English speakers. Lol


----------



## FrankVT60

thanks again! :T

I play the slides with picture mode on custom mode with factory settings is this fine? I also read it should be on normal mode or cinema...does it matter a lot on which mode it is for the slides? which settings are you using?

Another question i have is which hdd should be used for recording tv?
Panasonic recommends: Your TV has been confirmed to record via USB to the following USB-HDD models.
(You must use an AC adaptor.)
Maker	Model Number
Buffalo	Drive Station	HD-AVS2.0U3
HD-AVS1.0U3
Western Digital	My Book AV-TV	WDBGLG0020HBK
WDBGLG0010HBK

Can I use only these hdd models? What is the difference between normaal hdd and av-tv hdd?
What should be used as NAS? I'm thinking about the synology DS214play it can be used with DLNA, the panasonics media server also uses DLNA. I can't record tv on a NAS or can I?


----------



## gdstupak

I haven't done a scientific experiment but the color slides seem to clear my screen faster if I use a brighter Picture Mode such as _THX Bright Room_. I only use the brighter setting if running slides for a shorter period of time (i.e. 1-2 hours). If I run them overnight (i.e. 5-6 hours) then I leave it on the dimmer setting of _Custom_.
Also, I have added four full white pics, one displays between each of the major color changes.


----------



## cez123

Just purchased a Samsung PN60F5300 and will get it sometime next week. 

Would _love_ to watch the whole LOTR trilogy, back to back to back, but will wait for the burn in period... I'm very excited to join the (fading?) plasma group.

Coming from an LG 47" LCD which was thoroughly calibrated, I really like its PQ. Can only imagine what the Samsung 60" plasma will do for me.


----------

